# John Deere 955



## jakja (Jan 27, 2015)

Just purchased a JD 955 year 1992, with loader and backhoe about 470 hours on machine. It seems to stay at about 3 - 5 mph, this can't be top speed and book claims it should go around 11mph. Very slow snails pace. Any ideas out there as to what might be the problem, this is my first tractor and all info would be helpful, cruise control doesn't seem to work either. Thanks All!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jakja! Somewhere there is a range control and it's in low or medium range. The range control is usually alongside the left side of the operators seat.


----------



## malwayne55 (Aug 1, 2011)

My 1986 JD 755 has a high/low speed button on the right of the driver's seat near the floor. It is marked Turtle for slow range and Rabbit for high range. Hope this helps or that you have already noted a solution.


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

jakja said:


> Just purchased a JD 955 year 1992, with loader and backhoe about 470 hours on machine. It seems to stay at about 3 - 5 mph, this can't be top speed and book claims it should go around 11mph. Very slow snails pace. Any ideas out there as to what might be the problem, this is my first tractor and all info would be helpful, cruise control doesn't seem to work either. Thanks All!


You probably found your problem by now, I'm sure. If you are off of the seat it will just creep forward.


----------

